# best Capella acts



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So what is the best capella you have seen/heard?
I heard this and instantly liked it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Is that you? It looks rather like the person in your avatar.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is that you? It looks rather like the person in your avatar.


No, i took my avatar pic with my bad PC webcam. + added whack y effects

Also i am a lot younger ( 19)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My keen detective work has lead me to the conclusion that you mean a Capella.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Astounding Holmes!!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> My keen detective work has lead me to the conclusion that you mean a Capella.


No, I think it means "best capella cats".


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

What no Flying Pickets?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have a fondness for this:









Pink Floyd's complete _Dark Side of the Moon _done a cappella.

VOCOMOTION Records (837101114745), 2005

Album Notes

_Dark Side of the Moon A Cappella_ is an all-vocal version of Pink Floyd's magnum opus "Dark Side of the Moon." No instruments were used in the recording of this unique version of the album. Eight singers and one "vocal percussionist" (similar to a beatboxer) recreate the original work in its entirety.

The album was recorded in High Definition, without breaks between the tracks (as in the original), and is as close to the original in timing as possible, thus preserving its "Wizard of Oz Compatibility." Produced and mixed by the renowned a cappella Producer, Freddie Feldman, and mastered by Grammy-winning engineer Doug Sax, this recording breaks new ground in both the worlds of a cappella and rock.

Singers: Stephanie Lewin, Jennifer Feucht, Melissa Smithson, Jon Krivitzky, Michael Mahler, Chris Feucht, Alan Schmuckler, Dan Riley, and Freddie Feldman. Music arranged by: Jon Krivitzky.

Nominated for Best Album, Contemporary A Cappella Recording Award (CARA) 2006.

By the way ... the term "a cappella" is from the Italian for "as in the church" or "in the manner of the chapel", referring to the old Italian Catholic Church tradition of using only voices (and no instruments) for singing hymns during services.


----------

